# MwSt bei Ebay/ Duales System



## Sharina25 (2. Januar 2013)

Hey,

wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man bis dato Kleinunternehmer war und ab sofort MwSt ausweisen muss mit ebay?
Also, ich habe mehrere Fragen und noch keine Antwort gefunden, vielleicht wisst ihr Rat:
-muss in den Ebayeinstellungen etwas geändert werden, außer, den Hinweis auf Kleinunternehmerregelung rauszunehmen? (Müssen die 19% irgendwo angegeben werden)?
-Wie weißt man die 19% auf der Rechnung aus? Die Preise bei ebay sind doch die Endpreise - muss also auf jeder Rechnung der jeweilige Nettobetrag errechnet werden? Und wie ist dass, wenn es zwei oder mehr Artikel sind? Summe aller Artikel und von der die MwSt ausrechnen oder für jeden extra berechnen? Muss man dass überhaupt auf der Rechnung getrennt listen, wenn die Preise doch schon einschl. Mwst sind oder reicht der Hinweis, dass diese enthalten ist?

Und zu guter Letzt: wenn ein Zertifikat des Dualen Systems vorliegt - sollte/muss man das in die AGB aufnehmen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## smileyml (3. Januar 2013)

Die Mwst. musst du auf der Rechnung zumindest als Summe ausweisen, also das entsprechende netto errechnen oder angegeben wie hoch die enthaltene Mwst. ist.
Im Unterschied zum Kleinunternehmen gehören auch andere wichtige Sachen auf eine Rechnung.

Hier eine kleine Hilfe: http://www.muenchen.ihk.de/de/start...hnungen-richtig-schreiben-und-archivieren.pdf
Ansonsten solltest du lieber zum Finanzamt gehen und dir dort Rat holen, da die am Ende die sind, die Ärger machen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, aber wenn Du gemäß § 19 Abs. 1 UStG von der USt. befreit bist, dann *DARFST* Du sie IMHO weder auf Deinen Rechnungen noch bei ebay noch sonstwo ausweisen !

Hierzu gibt es auch massenhaft Seiten im Web ... bspw. diese hier:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/umsatzsteuerbefreit-nach-19-ustg

Andernfalls würdest Du Deinem Kunden ja signalisieren, dass Du diesen Betrag ans FA abführst, was Du aber ja gar nicht tust !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sharina25 (3. Januar 2013)

hey,

nein, als Kleinunternehmer habe ich das auch nirgends angegeben - aber ab diesem Jah rbin ich Umsatzsteuerpflichtig. Mein Steuerberater meinte, ich soll einfach die 19% auf der Rechnung angeben. Ist nun die Frage: liste ich alle Preise wie bisher, addiere sie und gebe sie als Bruttobetrag an, errechne aus diesem Gesamtbetrag den Mehrwertsteuerwert und die Nettosumme oder muss ich dass dann für jeden Artikel getrennt machen? Meiner Meinung nach nicht, oder? Also, ich würde es meines Wissens nach jetzt so machen
Posten 1 -1,00 Eur
Posten 2 - 2,00 Eur
Posten 3 - 3,00 Eur
Bruttobetrag 6,00 Eur
Darin enthaltenen Mwst (19%) - 1,14
Nettobetrag: 5,86

Dabon abgesehen, ob die Rechnerei korrekt ist - kann ich das so herum schreiben oder geht das nicht? Habe schon x Rechnungen durchgesehen aber jeder schreibt das irgendwie anders auf ...

Danke


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Januar 2013)

Moin,

vlt. doch die Googlesuche ? 

da kommt bspw. sowas:
http://www.akademie.de/wissen/busin...elle-rechnungen/pflichtangaben-auf-rechnungen

oder frag' doch Deinen StB !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sheel (3. Januar 2013)

Und die Rechnung ist alles Andere als korrekt.

Um von Netto auf Brutto zu kommen -> Mal 1,19
Umgekehrt -> Durch 1,19.
Und nicht mal 0,19. Und auch nicht plötzlich 7€ statt 6 nehmen.

Damit kommt man auf einen Nettopreis von 5,04 plus 0,96 Steuer.


----------

